# [OT] Trolls are stupid!



## Emiricol (Aug 1, 2003)

I mean, look at them.  They can't even figure out how to brush their hair.  And how do they reproduce?  Must be like bacteria.  And don't they look stupid?  I bet a troll thinks it is impressing people by running around being foolish, but all it really does is irritate people.  They are probably all drunk, too - look at those flushed cheecks.  Either drunk or on speed.

The best trolls are the little ones, though, because you get the satisfaction of impaling them on wooden stakes (pencils!).


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 1, 2003)

and they are naked too!


----------



## Tabarnak Smokeblower (Aug 1, 2003)

Looks like *something* didn't _regenerate_!

TS


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Aug 1, 2003)

Oh, I thought this was gonna be a rant on the Trolls of the messageboard species - you know - the ones who start a thread about nothing, just for the thrill of it.  

Some Trolls are cute though ....


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 1, 2003)

Tabarnak Smokeblower said:
			
		

> *Looks like something didn't regenerate!
> 
> TS *




Ouch!  You just KNOW that took fire to do that.  Buahahaha.  Trolls deserve it.  Little plastic annoying monstrous humanoids.  Grr.


----------



## cildarith (Aug 1, 2003)

Poor thing.  Probably had to roll his stats in order with 3d6.  












At least he's not whining about it.


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 1, 2003)

cildarith said:
			
		

> *Poor thing.  Probably had to roll his stats in order with 3d6.
> 
> At least he's not whining about it. *





No kidding  

BAD!  Bad Cidarith!  This thread is about plastic trolls, not the other kind.


----------



## cildarith (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Aug 1, 2003)

When I was in kintergarden, I brought in a troll doll for show and tell, but a bully threw it out the window of the bus on the way to school. I cried.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Aug 1, 2003)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> *Oh, I thought this was gonna be a rant on the Trolls of the messageboard species - you know - the ones who start a thread about nothing, just for the thrill of it.
> *




This isn't?


----------



## Eridanis (Aug 1, 2003)

I think this thread needs a field trip to Meta. Does everyone have their permissions slips and lunch bags? Here we go!


----------



## jonesy (Aug 1, 2003)

Look at them happy trolls:


----------



## Enceladus (Aug 1, 2003)

Honestly Emiricol, if your *mother* knew you were posting pictures of her on the internet you'd get for sure.


----------



## BVB (Aug 1, 2003)

Clarification, please: WHY is this a "meta" topic?


----------



## PowerWordDumb (Aug 1, 2003)

BVB said:
			
		

> *Clarification, please: WHY is this a "meta" topic? *




If I had to guess, probably just due to the overwhelming number of OT threads on the first page of General right now.  They're trying to cool off the OT posting to a few threads at a time, and as this is one of the least serious of the OT threads going... it got moved.  No harm no foul.


----------



## cildarith (Aug 1, 2003)

The Meta Forum is a kind of grave yard for threads the moderators don't like.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Aug 3, 2003)

And the mods do like the trolls. They bring live to the boards


----------

